# Snook



## solatree

A recent question from Trevor


kayakone said:


> Also what's a snook?


And a response courtesy of Steve Starling http://www.sportsfish.com.au/pages/fish ... snook.html

"SNOOK
Sci: Sphyraena novaehollandiae

Common Names: This southern saltwater species, which is distantly related to the northern barracuda, is also known as the short-finned pike or short-fin sea pike, although snook is the most common name throughout much of its range. There is occasional confusion between this fish and the unrelated long-finned pike (Dinolestes lewini), which is found in many of the same southern waters as the snook, as well as further north.

Description: The snook is characterised by its elongated, almost cylindrical body, sharp teeth and widely separated, short-based dorsal fins. Colouration is greenish to bluish purple or brown on the back, silvery on the flanks, often with two or three darker green or brown longitudinal stripes along each side. The fins are lightly coloured, the tail sometimes yellowish, but never as bright yellow as that of the long-finned pike.

Size: Most snook taken by anglers weigh between 0.8 and 1.5 kg, although fish in excess of 3 kg are not unknown, and the species may have a maximum growth potential in excess of 4 kg.

Distribution: Snook range throughout our cooler coastal waters; from the far south coast of New South Wales through Victoria, Tasmania, South Australia and into southern Western Australia. They are inshore predators of the sea grass beds and shallow reefs, although occasionally found close to the bottom over deeper reefs.

Fishing Techniques: Most snook are taken on lightly-weighted or un-weighted baits of whitebait, anchovy or pilchards on ganged hooks or single, long-shanked hooks. They also fall to fish flesh strips, small live baits and pieces of squid. These baits should be a lightly weighted and kept moving. A gentle jigging motion will often attract snook. Snook are also keen lure-takers and fall to slow-trolled spoons, jigs, feathers and minnows, particularly on weighted lines or behind paravanes. Eating Qualities: The snook is a very good to excellent table fish, much prized in southern waters. The fish's flesh is white, moist and sweet, although a little soft. Care should be taken not to bruise the meat, and all snook should be cleaned promptly after capture.

By Steve Starling"

Snook are maligned by many, but I enjoy catching the bigger ones (75cm+) on light lines - they can surprise with twisting leaps and runs although they don't have a lot of stamina. Bite offs are common when using soft plastics, as they tend to inhale the lure and their teeth are sharp. They are very good tucker when smoked.


----------



## sbd

XL stinky pike ;-) .


----------



## goanywhere

Snook are a targeted species for me. They are fun to catch and are great eating if cooked properly. Smoking is a favourite, as is baking with some tasty marinades of tomatoes, onions and a few herbs. They also make great bait for other species when offered in thin strips.

As you say solatree, SP's are a bit of a hit-and-miss proposition, as they tend to bite off the tails on the first hit and if they go again they can swallow the lure whole. HB's are better IMO because they usually hook up on the first hit.

I have seen some real monsters in SA gulf waters. I saw one over 120cm caught when I went to Smoky Bay last year. That would have been a handfull to catch in a yak with those fangs!


----------



## solatree

sbd said:


> XL stinky pike ;-) .


----------



## kayakone

Thanks solatree....I can't find it in Grant's Guide. But related to the barracuda....yeeeeeaaah! Got one of these on the troll in the whitsundays and nearly pooped myself when I saw the teeth. I was OK to eat (not coral trout), but OK fresh.

They look a bit tricky to catch. Do you ever use light wire?


----------



## sbd

You win Andrew, your stinky pike are much bigger than ours...

...and you've got more bodies in barrels.


----------



## solatree

sbd said:



> You win Andrew,...
> ... you've got more bodies in barrels.


Only because we don't have a belanglo state forest !


----------



## goanywhere

Yeah we do things different here in SA. Pickled corpses, mmmm! :lol:


----------



## solatree

kayakone said:


> They look a bit tricky to catch. Do you ever use light wire?


I've not used wire yet, but I am tempted to try - lost two 5/0 jig heads to bite off on successive casts last sunday.


----------



## solatree

The Snook are back off metro Adelaide and with some time off in the last week or so I've managed a number of good uns.







Yet to crack 80cms though.
Currently enjoying some smoked snook on biscuits with a glass of wine - having enjoyed fresh snook baked in a cream sauce on Wednesday night - and fresh snook in coopers pale ale beer batter with potato wedges last friday. Hard to tell apart from snapper when cooked fresh. Snook does smoke well !
PS I got bitten off twice and resorted to wire trace - worked ok and still got fish but the strike rate reduced I think.


----------



## Squidley

You're making me wonder if I should troll to and from a potential snapper spot or just troll tomorrow Andy. What rating mono/fluro did you change to wire from?


----------



## solatree

Squidley said:


> What rating mono/fluro did you change to wire from?


 15lb Black Magic flourocarbon leader - probably should try 40 or 60lb trace first. You don't need wire, but you will lose some jig heads - snip !


----------



## Zilch

solatree said:


> The Snook are back off metro Adelaide and with some time off in the last week or so I've managed a number of good uns.


 ;-) I suspect I am geen and red with envy chook master :lol:

Nice size snook Andy 

Steve


----------



## solatree

Zilch said:


> ;-) I suspect I am geen and red with envy chook master :lol:


 Did use Nuc Chook Steve and yes got plenty on those until bitten off and no more chooks - switched to a green mag minnow - that snared the best (and last) of the morning.


----------



## keenfisho

id would have to agree that snook are good on the plate, if they are frshly caught then i fillet and skin them and cook with a bit of butter and slat n pepper if im keeping them then smoker it is as they dont freeze the best. Cant wait to get back into them this summer


----------



## Zed

Snoek (Thyrsites atun)









Snook (Centropomus nigrescens)


----------



## kayakone

Zed said:


> Snoek (Thyrsites atun)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snook (Centropomus nigrescens)


Yeah, nice catch, but what species is the fish? :lol:

trev


----------



## Rockster

solatree said:


> A recent question from Trevor
> 
> 
> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also what's a snook?
Click to expand...

And a response courtesy of Steve Starling http://www.sportsfish.com.au/pages/fish ... snook.html

SNOOK
Sci: Sphyraena novaehollandiae

Care should be taken not to bruise the meat, and all snook should be cleaned promptly after capture. 

I have heard that care should be taken of them after capture to get the best out of the fish. Do they need to be despatched after capture and kept on ice? Do they just need gutting? Ahhh so many questions, so few fish!
Lastly what speed should you troll at. I always seem to end up with the rear end of the SP bitten off and then no more.
Thanks
Bob


----------



## solatree

Rockster said:


> I have heard that care should be taken of them after capture to get the best out of the fish. Do they need to be despatched after capture and kept on ice? Do they just need gutting? Bob


Bob - I generally kill the fish I am going keep and that definitely applies to snook. A spike through the head does it. And I keep all my fish in a bag with an ice brick. Back on shore, yes I gut and gill. Snook have a blood line that runs along the spine inside the gut cavity and I remove that too. Then they go into an esky in the car on techniice sheets.


Rockster said:


> Lastly what speed should you troll at. I always seem to end up with the rear end of the SP bitten off and then no more.


Easy paddling speed should do it - but with soft plastics, you really need to feel for the hits IMHO. If I was you, fishing from your Catch420, I'd troll a diving lure like a Duel Aile Mag Minnow, yozuri crystal minnow or similar. A floating bibbed lure that dives to around 2m or so. 
See http://www.rayannes.com.au/daiwa-shiman ... iet-70-90/


----------



## goanywhere

I generally use SP's, with most patterns working well, although murphysegg, who catches alot of snook swears by the Gulp nuclear chickens. I find that a fast troll (under sail) works best, they are very fast and will take a lure at 10 kmh no problem. At slower speeds they tend to bite the tails off, so if you're going to troll slow I'd recommend a diving HB as solatree says, or even a popper.

They seem most prolific on warm still nights when the gar are in numbers. They love gar, and if you hang a gar head or tail on a double hook setup off a float you will bag them at night too, although trolling will get better numbers.

Warning: don't get bitten by their nasty teeth. They have needle sharp teeth, and also some nasty bugs in their gob that infect cuts very quickly (like most fish), so It's best to use gloves when handling them.

The best spot for Snook I've ever encountered is at Smoky Bay on the West coast, and at night around the Port Lincoln jetty, although they are found almost everywhere in SA.


----------



## Squidley

Thanks Zed, it's interesting seeing what other fish share the same common name and what features they have alike. Poppers sounds like a fun thing to try Goanywhere, not really used them before.


----------



## Rockster

Thanks Andy and Goanywhere. Had a shot for some Snook this morning but once again, no success. Depending on weather might try tomorrow. Will try and use your expertise and see what I can come up with. Obviously I am trolling a bit slow if the tails are missing. I do have a Mag Minnow but I suspect it is a wee bit small but might still persist with it, just have to get some new trebles for it.
Thanks heaps guys.
Bob


----------



## goanywhere

Rockster said:


> Thanks Andy and Goanywhere. Had a shot for some Snook this morning but once again, no success. Depending on weather might try tomorrow. Will try and use your expertise and see what I can come up with. Obviously I am trolling a bit slow if the tails are missing. I do have a Mag Minnow but I suspect it is a wee bit small but might still persist with it, just have to get some new trebles for it.
> Thanks heaps guys.
> Bob


If you troll around for snook while you're moving or looking for your anchoring spot you will certainly catch some eventually. They do school and sometimes you can see them leaping out of the water in big schools. If you troll through a school when you see them you are almost certain to get some.

Gee, all this makes me envious to get out there for some again soon. My yak is sanded down ready for a new coat of epoxy 'varnish'. I'll be ready for the Port Broughton trip in a couple of weeks.


----------



## GlenelgKiller

I have consistently been catching snook all year on hb's in the glenelg / somerton area. As Andy said a minnow diving around 2m does the trick. I have found i do better on a slow troll. In fact i catch many of mine when i slow down to do a turn. They are sensational smoked and tossed in pasta with capers, onion, olive oil etc


----------



## goanywhere

I've had surprising success with poppers at night. I think the noise attracts them. Get some aggressive tommies too! I think when they're on you can catch them with just about any type of lure.


----------



## john316

smelly things... glad to see someone is getting a few of them out of the water...
any I have ever caught fought like a wet paper bag

cheers

john


----------



## Ubolt

I agree John snook are a poor sports fish even on bream gear they don't give any trouble. Eating is a bit dubious certainly can eat them but there is plenty of better eating fish in the sea. It's the texture that really puts me off


----------



## Squidley

Last Saturday a guy from Sydney held one of my snook to his nose and told me they don't have the stinky pike stink. I hope to smell a pike one day in this cultural exchange.


----------



## solatree

Ubolt said:


> I agree John snook are a poor sports fish even on bream gear they don't give any trouble.


I agree that the skinny ones don't do much - but this time of year there are also the fat ones about - much larger and thicker. And when they are over 80cm, you have a challenge on light gear. Hook one of those on bream gear and you have a 50/50 chance of getting them in. They will give you a tow - head shakes are strong - often there are spins and also jumps and they are quite good at throwing the hook. You will notice the difference if you hook one of these fatter ones - almost a different species (perhaps they are the girls ready to breed ?).


Ubolt said:


> Eating is a bit dubious certainly can eat them but there is plenty of better eating fish in the sea.


Try smoking them - with their high oil content there are not too many that are better. Enjoying some smoked snook on biscuit with a glass of wine just now - yum !


----------



## Squidder

Squidley said:


> Last Saturday a guy from Sydney held one of my snook to his nose and told me they don't have the stinky pike stink. I hope to smell a pike one day in this cultural exchange.


 :lol: Best laugh I have had all day, thanks Squidley. I'm happy to post you down some, I reckon we get 99 stinky long-finned pike to every one short-finned around the Bateman's Bay area.


----------



## Ado

sbd said:


> You win Andrew, your stinky pike are much bigger than ours...
> 
> ...and you've got more bodies in barrels.


I nearly woke Xavier up laughing.

Stinky pike taste nice too. Still ain't touching 'em.


----------



## solatree

The fat ones are back again !







Yesterdays keepers for the smoker.


----------



## Squidley

Can you wrap a hand around that top one Andy? Magnificent.


----------



## bunsen

sbd said:


> XL stinky pike ;-) .


x2

I was recently out offshore on a big old timber clinker hull and it was a messy swell. This boat was rolling like a bottle, and I was just managing to hold onto my breakfast. That was until a giant stinky pike came on board, the smell was enough to send me straight to the gunwales.


----------



## Zilch

Very impressive fat one Andy ;-) :lol:

Steve


----------



## Squidley

Last week I got some XL stinky pike (thanks for the offer btw Squidder, mailing tubes should work well) and I tried Glenelgkiller's honey garlic brine with the smoker I just bought: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=55269&hilit=snook#p570886



> 500ml of warm water and dissolve 2 dessert spoons of sea salt, 2 dessert spoons of honey plus add 2 -3 cloves of crushed garlic. Allow to liquid to cool then add fillets and soak for around 1 hour. Remove fillets, DO NOT rinse, spoon the garlic granules out of the liquid and drizzle them on top of the fillets, then air dry on a rack prior to smoking for around 15 - 20 mins depending on thickness. The sticky coating picks up the smoke flavours beautifully and the sweetness ensures it isn't too salty.


Bloody delicious! Even though I only had garlic powder handy at the time. Can't wait to try it again.


----------



## solatree

mingle said:


> You're confused again! The Snook is actually the Short-finned Pike - not smelly and very good to eat:
> The stinky pike is the Long-finned Pike - smelly and not much on the plate:


I've tried to expain it Mike - I've tried !
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=51671#p530605
But the heathens won't listen and are fixated on the skills of using barrels to pickle things !


----------



## Thegaff

Pike are pretty damn good in the smoker.


----------



## kikid

solatree said:


> PS I got bitten off twice and resorted to wire trace - worked ok and still got fish but the strike rate reduced I think.


 Andrew these clips look interesting as do others they make. Check them out at Anglers Warehouse


----------



## GlenelgKiller

Caught a couple of snook this evening and boy were they fat!! Put on a decent surface show too.


----------



## Geoffw

I have to say too that snook are an underrated table fish. Nice (a little soft) but clean fillets. I usually target them just before or after dark with hard bodies with 40lb trace. I still lose the odd HB but it's great to be hauling in a 70cm plus snook into your leg room in a yak. I don't use nets for landing as the trebles are too much trouble to untangle. As said already they can be great sport on light line. Plenty about now.


----------



## GlenelgKiller

Squidley said:


> Last week I got some XL stinky pike (thanks for the offer btw Squidder, mailing tubes should work well) and I tried Glenelgkiller's honey garlic brine with the smoker I just bought: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=55269&hilit=snook#p570886
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500ml of warm water and dissolve 2 dessert spoons of sea salt, 2 dessert spoons of honey plus add 2 -3 cloves of crushed garlic. Allow to liquid to cool then add fillets and soak for around 1 hour. Remove fillets, DO NOT rinse, spoon the garlic granules out of the liquid and drizzle them on top of the fillets, then air dry on a rack prior to smoking for around 15 - 20 mins depending on thickness. The sticky coating picks up the smoke flavours beautifully and the sweetness ensures it isn't too salty.
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody delicious! Even though I only had garlic powder handy at the time. Can't wait to try it again.
Click to expand...

Glad you liked it Chris! Not sure anyone has ever taken cooking tips from me before :lol:


----------



## solatree

One of last weekends catch - the best fish threw the hooks with big head shakes - this one tried the twist.


----------



## GlenelgKiller

Haha, that looks like fun to sort out! At least he can't bite you!!!


----------



## Squidley

A snook snood


----------

